# Electronic Curtains



## Guest (Sep 25, 2006)

Ii am looking to build a curtain system that is cost effective for my HT. Any suggestion is welcome, just nothing in the range of $300 per window or somehting ridiculous.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What kind of curtains? Side windows? Front wall? Covering screen?

Bryan


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

I have just received the Kallox units, they do blinds and curtains, provided with wireless remote and hardwired remote for wall, cost me around AU$140 for blind and AU$300 for curtain track, using 4 blinds for windows and 1 curtain for across screen, they can be ganged together so they operate as one unit as well.


I get them from http://www.smarthome.com.au/, but you should be able to find them in the states


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

They are for windows.


----------

